# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  What is your dream recall record?

## Shineenigma

Hello. I am curious of how well other peoples'  recall abilities are. What is the most number of dreams that you have had in one night? Mine is six. However, I mostly have two or three.

----------


## Hotshot

It used to be none before I found this forum, but now i usually remember bits and pieces of what i was dreaming about.

----------


## Sengo

Hey,

    My record is seven dreams. This is no where near my average, which is around two to four on weekends, and zero during week nights. 

Nick

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

as of late, i have been remeber ing 2-3 dreams per night, regardless of wether it was weekend of weekeday. but the last ocuple nights i have been trying the new HILD and a WBTB + WILD. and for some reason, i have remeberd a total of ZERO from the past two nights. I think it is because i have awoken with an intent to get up immediately and do dome things for those methods, rather than sit in bed and think about my dreams for a biot, which i usually do.

----------


## cool_D_23

My record is six, but usually I feel good about remembering one dream.  My average is two at the moment.

----------


## dearly

Well, one morning I woke up after sleeping for about 8 hours and recalled 5 decent-length dreams that I had.  I suppose if I really cared I could recall every dream I have a night if I woke up after each dream and recorded them...

I usually just write down whatever I can remember in the morning when I've finished sleeping.  If I wake up in the middle of the night from a really interesting dream I'll typically write it down and go back to sleep, however.

D

----------


## mistikal

Usually about 1-2 per day.  Sometimes I don't remember any at all. The ones I do remember are very clear and detailed so I write them down as soon as I can when I wake up.

----------


## Tim_PL

My recall record - 8 dreams.
Average recall - 2-3 per night.

----------


## Extropian

Mine would have to be 5 that I can recall (no pun intended). Typically I can effortlessly recall 2-3 dreams per night. My husband can't recall a single one.... ever. Strange huh?

~Extropian

----------


## BillyBob

my records 13 but they were lucids where i would dream for awhille wake up do a reality check for a FA and then roll over and fall back asleep to another, my normal recall per a night is maybe 4

----------


## BARASHIN

Probably around 13 or 14.
The first few would be very short and fragmented. Dreams 8-11 are usually very long and vivid. The last few are usually very vivid, but short. This many dreams only occur on the weekend.

On a side note, during the weekdays if I wake up then go back to sleep for just about another hour. Sometimes I turn the radio on (talk radio). And my last few dreams provide scenes (sometimes their lucid) based on the real life audio.   :smiley:

----------


## Neruo

2   =(

And that's a NEW record after I start to have a dream journal. I have HORRIBLE dream recall.

----------


## irishcream

Seven.

Average is four on a really good night.  Otherwise one or two..you'd think i'd be an excellent lucid dreamer by now?
i don't do enough reality checks, and i don't try hard enough.

----------


## Stage Whisper

Wow, do I feel like a beginner (which I am, but still..). My top number of dreams remembered in one night is three, though sometimes I'm fortunate enough to remember two. I suppose that may get better as time goes on, though.

----------


## kafine

Only three.

Although since joining I have gone from remembering one about twice a week, to remembering 1-2 most nights.

----------


## wombing

> _Originally posted by Stage Whisper_
> *Wow, do I feel like a beginner (which I am, but still..). My top number of dreams remembered in one night is three, though sometimes I'm fortunate enough to remember two. I suppose that may get better as time goes on, though.*



  i'm sure it will. i used to remember about two per *week* but its progressively gotten better as i practice. hell, three isn't bad by any stretch of the imagination. one's all you need to become lucid   :smiley:

----------


## wombing

presently averaging 2-3 per night.

best so far is 7 in one night.

----------


## danbarber

I usualy remember 3 in the night and on weekends an extra 2 in the morning.

My best record so far was 5 in the night then the extra 2 in the morning, so 7 is my record

----------


## Worlds Within

I had nine last night.

I usually remember 5-6 per night. I've been blessed with good recall.

----------


## 980

My average is 2. I stopped recording in my journal recently though. I used to be able to record 3 a night. My recall record is also 3. Cant seem to remember any more than that 3 a night max  :Mad:  .

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by 980_
> *My average is 2. I stopped recording in my journal recently though. I used to be able to record 3 a night. My recall record is also 3. Cant seem to remember any more than that 3 a night max  .*



Why you stoped? Dream Journal really helped me alot with DR.

It's now 1 each night... It used to be like 0.01 a night ^____^

----------


## Kc7ooo5

I guess ive remembered 4 or 5. But i had a question, some nights, i start out with a dream, and then it leads to a very related dream, but seems slightly diffrent, and so on. for example maybe i dreamed of playing basketball for a bit, but then, with all the same people, the environment changed to inside the house watchin some tv. Would you have any clue as to whether these are all 1 dream, or several dreams througout the night? Just wondering.

----------


## Sortilegio

I normaly remember 5-7 dreams a night, the max I've had has been 11 on a night. A take naps also after lunch, where I would remember 2-3 dreams in a 1-2 hour sleep. One does dream alot   ::D:

----------


## TravisE

My record so far (subject to change without notice  :wink2: ) is eight. My average per night is about three or four (estimated; I haven't calculated it yet).

----------


## TravisE

> _Originally posted by Kc7ooo5_
> *I guess ive remembered 4 or 5. But i had a question, some nights, i start out with a dream, and then it leads to a very related dream, but seems slightly diffrent, and so on. for example maybe i dreamed of playing basketball for a bit, but then, with all the same people, the environment changed to inside the house watchin some tv. Would you have any clue as to whether these are all 1 dream, or several dreams througout the night? Just wondering.*



Sometimes it's hard to tell. I'm not always sure whether a set of two or more dreams were really separate dreams or all the same, so I try to figure out how "continuous" they are, or whether they "felt" like separate dreams or one dream, and just make a best guess.

----------


## Neruo

I think that in 30-45 you can have more 'dreams'. If your mind doens't recall a link between 2 things for instance, there is no way of knowing or it was 1 REm period or mutiple. 

K?

I HILDed and in 3 hours after I went to bed I recalled 2 dreams, then 2 more at 7am. New record.

----------


## WhAtIsMoUsE

i average about 1/30 of a recalled dream per night with my record being 1

dont call yourselves beginners your making me feel bad.

----------


## Neruo

> _Originally posted by WhAtIsMoUsE_
> *i average about 1/30 of a recalled dream per night with my record being 1
> 
> dont call yourselves beginners your making me feel bad.*



I had that too... Just keep a dream journal, and be patient yet motivated, and you will get better.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

mine is 9

----------


## kungfurabbits

7 dreams

----------


## PhilipJFry

sometimes it's 0... When I'm lucky it's something between 3 and 6.

----------


## Gwendolyn

My average is about four. I can sometimes remember more, sometimes less. It varies with each night and also the factors such as tiredness, drugs or such I have used in the day, etc.

----------


## Neruo

I remeberd like 6 dreams though the night, but I only wrote down 3 (in the morning). The other dreams were boring anyway  :smiley:

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

I had 7 dreams in one night back when i was 8. usually i have 0 or 2 now.

----------


## ShYne123

Normally one or two. They kinda seem to blend into each other. But due to the fact that i remember them after i wake up at diff times i know they are seperate forinstance i remember 1 5minutes after waking up and another right after shower lol (generally)

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Huh... see, over the past week, my recall's rocketed.  Last couple of nights, I got two dreams each night that were long, cogent, and fairly vivid.  On top of that, I perhaps got two to three others each night of varying length and vividness.

I'm still trying to improve the "vividness" of my recall, but it's coming along.  I think that this weekend, I might have some attempts at having LD's, using WILD + WBTB.  I'm a-gonna read up on other peoples experiences first though, so I've got as miuch knowledge of what to do, what to expect, as possible.

The biggest thing that contributed towards my dream recall improvement, IMHO, was regularising my sleep schedule.  Make it like a ritual.  Bed at nine, sleep by ten...  I'm also starting to work out exactly how long it takes me to get to sleep, and how long my sleep-cycles last (for me, roughly 70 minutes as opposed to the normal 90, but somehow, I think they get longer during the night...)  Also, I can get the best time to wake myself up.  I find that 4.5 to 5 hours is too short, and the dreams I remember are snippets.  6 hours would probably be better.  HOWEVER, I also find that by waking myself up after five hours and going straight back to sleep, I'll wake in another 70 minutes.  During that 70 minutes, I'll get awhole HEAP load of dreams, and vivid ones too...

Meh.  Okay, gonna stop ranting now, back to classes...

----------


## sasha

Max of 10.  Average probably 4/night.

However, I question whether we can tell for sure the distinction between one dream and another.  I have some dreams that abruptly shift from one scene and theme to another.  With slightly poorer recall of them, I probably would assume that I recalled 2 or maybe even 3 dreams instead of 1.

----------


## ShYne123

yeah sumtimes my socalled two dreams feel like they blened into each other but i dont know how, and one "part" of the chapter comes later...and is a lil harder to remember..

BTW!!!  MY ALARM CLOCK HASNT GONE OFF FOR PASSED 2 NIGHTS!

.....this completly RAPES my recall and i have none at all...angers me lol.
...i need a new clock lol.

----------


## Pastro

My recall was always good, but now do to my dj its getting much better.
On the weekdays I will remeber 2-4 and on the weekends I get around 4-6
My most in one night was around 8, I say "around" because one was a two part dream

----------


## thebeagle56

I always seem to have trouble distinguishing between dreams. The only times when I am SURE that two dreams are entirely alienated from one another is when I wake up in the middle of the night, write one dream, and then go back to sleep and have another dream and then write IT down. Otherwise, they seem to blend. On occasion, particularly vivid dreams are distinct, especially if another dream is vague or poorly recalled. Then, the contrast can help me determine if I had four dreams, or one long one. But it varies.

----------


## ShYne123

Soooo happy, I have had the worst dream recall ever you might even say its a recall "dry spell" From the day i found dreamviews, -march 1st.   (  I love that day :-)  ) I have had pretty good recalll writing about 3/4 to a full page a night. Sense the 14th i have had barily any recall at ALL, and the few nights that i did it was like..."The cops were after me" was all i got But i wasnt even sure of that i jus had that feeling lol. lastnight i had the Coolest Dream of ALL times (for me) its desribed in a post of my "omg a lucid dream!!?" Well anyway im really glad and probably my recalls goin to start coming back. -->This is accuily making me happpy wich is suprising bcuz of the things that are goin to unfold today (not the best day 2 be in school) but i dont care :-p Im happy :-)

----------


## MartinB

5 (4 of which were lucid).

I only count a new dream when I wake up.  I don't count a dream as 2 or if the dream involved two entirely different scenarios that don't seem to have any relation or linking events if I did not wake up between the two scenarios to confirm that they were separate.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I am a major beginner, (just started a week and a half ago), but already my dream recall has gone up from 0 to 1 every few nights, plus I remember having at leas one unrecalled dream every night. I have to work on DJing, so that I can get better recall. I can't really give a record. it's 1

----------


## ShYne123

What do you do to remember your dreams? I cant wake myself up...i only did that once...i set my alarm clock for 5:30, 6, and 6:30Hrs into sleep and hope that my alarm takes me from a dream that way its sooo clear...if not bcuz i disrupt my sleep, when im really relaxed in shower (like 3minutes after i get outa bed) the dreams come to me then i get out right away and right then down...this kinda sucks bcuz i gotta take quick showers lol.

----------


## PenguinLord13

I am trying to get myself up in the middle of the ngiht, but I don't have a decent alarm clock, so In the couple minutes I have when I wake up before I have to GET UP i try to remember some dreams and post them later. Problem is that if I make a sudden movement, I have no chance of remembering, and just remember trying to remember a dream I know I had.

----------


## :D

Erm, about 1-4 a night, but then I never bother writing them down. ><...sometimes I can only remember one, and sometimes I can barely remember any. It's always been like this.  :tongue2:

----------


## PenguinLord13

[size=15]Yay  ::D:  . Now I can actually post a record. Last night I had 4 dreams, but I forgot one of them later because I never wrote it down. One was lucid, but I didn't have time to do anything because by the time I realized I was dreaming, I was already waking up. My dreaming recall is improving really fast. When I started I remembered nothing. Now I remember at least one dream every other night. This time I had recall 2 nights straight with more than one drem both nights.  ::happyme::

----------


## wasup

My most is 12...

----------


## ShYne123

Do you naturally just wake up after 12dreams? And recall all of them, or do you set your alarm? Or do you do WBTB to help you wake up after each dream, by being more awake from the up time. (Anyone who recalls more then like 3can answer this)

----------


## wasup

Well the 12 dream one was a special case... I went to sleep at 6 AM, woke up at about 12, then was awake for 30 minutes, then went back to sleep and woke up at like... 4?   So I guess I was cheating.

Anyways, on average I can easily remember 3 per night with a dream journal.  I've remembered from 5-7 on consecutive nights after a week or two of dream journaling.  I just wake up naturally at the end of my sleep session and write em all down.

----------


## Axis

My record is eight.

I can recall about five to six in a weeknight. Six to seven on weekends. 


- Axis

----------


## ShYne123

I dont know how you guys do it...i slept 5hours lastnight, woke up took 3b complex pills (150mg b6) (that was a mistake cuz it was very hard to fall back asleep.) I stayed up for a hour was very awake then whent back to sleep. I only wakeup after 1 dream. And after i wake from that one its too late to go back to sleep (meaning i have been asleep for like 10hours)

----------


## Vex Kitten

My record so far is 7 since joining DV, but that was with the help of B6.
Without B6, I think it was 5 dreams in one night.

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by ShYne123_
> *I dont know how you guys do it...i slept 5hours lastnight, woke up took 3b complex pills (150mg b6) (that was a mistake cuz it was very hard to fall back asleep.) I stayed up for a hour was very awake then whent back to sleep. I only wakeup after 1 dream. And after i wake from that one its too late to go back to sleep (meaning i have been asleep for like 10hours)*



Hey my method is basically in the tutorial I wrote for the most part  :wink2:

----------

